# Mini presents their new convertible



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

New edition of the first and still the only premium convertible in the small car segment; change of generation in the model range of the tradition-steeped British brand is continued with the new MINI Convertible; open-top driving fun on four seats combined with optimised qualities in terms of sportiness, efficiency, comfort, functionality, safety, connectivity and quality of both materials and workmanship.

Unmistakable exterior design; precise balance between top-class elegance and sporty flair; characteristic proportions with powerfully sculpted surfaces and a dynamically elongated silhouette; up-to-date interpretation of classic MINI design features: circular headlamps and rear lights with chrome surrounds, hexagonal radiator grille, black peripheral body surround, side turn indicator elements; large selection of body finishes including the variant Caribbean Aqua metallic presented here for the first time.

High-quality textile soft top with fully automatic opening and closing mechanism as well as sliding roof function; new drive, fully electric and therefore very quiet for the first time; also available as MINI Yours soft top with unique woven Union Jack graphic; opening and closing of the soft top and side windows in 18 seconds, also possible during travel at speeds of up to 30km/h; invisibly integrated rollover protection which extends automatically when required as a convertible-specific component of the integrated MINI safety concept.

Increased dimensions of the new MINI Convertible as compared to predecessor model by 98 millimetres in length, 44 millimetres in width and 1 millimetre in height; longer wheelbase (+ 28 millimetres); larger track width (+ 42 millimetres at the front, + 34 millimetres at the rear); optimised space comfort on all four seats; new front seats with larger adjustment range; more comfortable entry and longer seat surface for rear passengers; also more clearly emphasised single-seat character with optimised lateral support at the rear; luggage volume expanded by approx. 25 per cent to 215 litres with closed top and 160 litres with open top; standard trim includes rear backrest with split fold, enlarged through-loading facility and Easy Load function.

Characteristic interior design with horizontally structured cockpit, circular or elliptical contours for displays, air vents and door trim elements as well as high-quality colour and material combinations; display and operating concept including instrument panel on the steering column, central instrument with new functions, optional LED lighting display and red start/stop button at the centre of the toggle switch bar in the lower section of the centre console.

Market launch of the new MINI Convertible with three engine variants (combined fuel consumption; 6.0 ***8211; 3.8 l/100 km; combined CO2emissions: 139 ***8211; 100 g/km); new engine generation with MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology; 3-cylinder petrol engine with 100 kW/136 hp in the MINI Cooper Convertible, 4-cylinder petrol engine with 141 kW/192 hp in the MINI Cooper S Convertible, 3-cylinder diesel engine with 85 kW/116 hp in the MINI Cooper D Convertible.

Power transmission to the front wheels; 6-speed manual transmission as standard; 6-speed Steptronic transmission as an option; 6-speed Steptronic sports transmission with shift paddles at the steering wheel also available for MINI Cooper S Convertible; extensive range of MINIMALISM technology as standard; optional MINI Driving Modes including GREEN mode for efficiency-optimised motoring.

Typical MINI go-kart feeling due to suspension technology with model-specific set-up combined with wide track and long wheelbase; single-joint strut front axle and multilink rear axle with increased stiffness and reduced weight; speed-related Servotronic steering support and Dynamic Stability Control (DSC) including Dynamic Traction Control (DTC) and Electronic Differential Lock Control (EDLC) as standard; MINICooper S Convertible additionally with Performance Control; optionally available: Dynamic Damper Control, sports suspension: 15-inch or 16-inch light alloy wheels as standard, or sized up to 18-inch as an option.

Highly rigid body structure with model-specific bracing elements for an agile driving response with maximum occupant protection; complete set of standard safety features with front airbags, head-thorax airbags integrated in the backrests, 3-point automatic belts on all seats, ISOFIX child seat mountings for the passenger seat and at the rear, tyre pressure display and partially active engine compartment lid for optimum pedestrian protection; needs-based control of the restraint systems and rollover protection by means of centralised safety electronics.

High-quality standard features including automatic soft top activation, central locking, Radio MINI Boost with USB and AUX-IN socket, Park Distance Control and air conditioning; customisation with a large selection of exterior mirror graphics, bonnet stripes, seat upholsteries, interior surfaces and Colour Lines as well as MINI Yours and John Cooper Works features.



Innovative features available for the MINI Convertible for the first time: LED headlamps with LED daytime driving light and LED rear lights; adaptive light distribution and LED turning light; LED fog lamp; lighting package with LED interior and ambient lighting; MINI Head-Up Display, Parking Assistant, Driving Assistant with camera-based active cruise control, collision and pedestrian warning with initial brake function, high beam assistant and road sign detection; rear view camera; Intelligent Emergency Call.

Additional options to enhance driving fun, comfort and individual style include 2-zone automatic air conditioning with convertible mode, seat heating, Comfort Access, Always Open Timer with new display content, new wind deflector with reduced weight and simplified mounting, rain sensor with automatic driving lights control, MINI Excitement Package including MINI Logo Projection from the exterior mirror onto the area in front of the door on the driver's side, heatable windscreen, heatable and folding exterior mirrors, interior and exterior mirrors with automatic dip function, MINI navigation system and Wired equipment package including navigation system Professional with MINI Touch Controller, Radio MINI Visual Boost, MINI Connected XL Journey Mate and Bluetooth mobile phone preparation.

Complete MINI Connected in-car infotainment program; constantly updated selection of apps for integration in the car via smartphone; exclusive MINI functions such as MINI Streetwise, online search, Sports Instruments, Force Meter and rain warning function; MINI Connected XL Journey Mate with real time traffic radar; online-based services for the use of social networks as well as entertainment offers such as Spotify, AUPEO!, Stitcher, Deezer, Audible, Napster/Rhapsody, TuneIn and GoPro.

The new MINI Convertible, available in both Cooper and Cooper S variants, will go on sale in March 2016 at MINI dealers across the U.S. Pricing will be announced in January.

Engine variants:

*MINI Cooper S Convertible:* 4-cylinder petrol engine with MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology (turbo charging, direct injection, fully variable valve control, variable camshaft control), 
capacity: 1998 cc, output: 141 kW/192 hp at 5 000 ***8211; 6 000 rpm, max. torque: 280 Nm at 1 250 ***8211; 4 000 rpm (300 Nm with overboost),
acceleration (0***8211;100 km/h): 7.2 seconds (automatic: 7.1 seconds), 
top speed: 230 km/h (228 km/h), 
average fuel consumption*: 6.1 ***8211; 6.0 litres (5.8 ***8211; 5.6 litres)/100 kilometres, 
CO2 emissions*: 142 ***8211; 139 g/km (134 ***8211; 131 g/km), exhaust emission standard: EU6.

*MINI Cooper Convertible:* 3-cylinder petrol engine with MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology (turbo charging, direct injection, fully variable valve control, variable camshaft control),
capacity: 1 499 cc, output: 100 kW/136 hp at 4 400 rpm, 
torque: 220 Nm at 1 250 rpm (230 Nm with overboost),
acceleration (0***8211;100 km/h): 8.8 seconds (automatic: 8.7 seconds), 
top speed: 208 km/h (206 km/h), average fuel consumption*: 5.1 ***8211; 4.9 litres (5.3 ***8211; 5.1 litres)/100 kilometres, CO2 emissions*: 118 ***8211; 114 g/km (123 ***8211; 119 g/km), exhaust emission standard: EU6.

And for the UK and other markets a diesel option will be available:

*MINI Cooper D Convertible:* 3-cylinder diesel engine with MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology (turbocharger with variable turbine geometry, common rail direct injection),
capacity: 1 496 cc, output: 85 kW/116 hp at 4 000 rpm, 
max. torque: 270 Nm at 1 750 ***8211; 2 250 rpm (300 Nm with overboost),
acceleration (0***8211;100 km/h): 9.9 seconds (automatic: 9.9 seconds), 
top speed: 195 km/h (195 km/h), average fuel consumption*: 4.0 ***8211; 3.8 litres (4.1 ***8211; 3.9 litres)/100 kilometres, CO2 emissions*: 105 ***8211; 100 g/km (109 ***8211; 104 g/km), exhaust emission standard: EU6.


----------

